# Ganzzahlen mit führende Nullen ausgeben



## flou (26. Oktober 2004)

hallo ich fülle mir mit folgendem code eine combofeld für zeiteingaben:

```
<?php 
for($i=1; $i<25; $i++){ 
        echo "<option value='".$i."'>".$i."</option>"; 
} 
?>
```

möchte aber führende nullen haben also 01, 02 usw....

Kann mir jmd. helfen?


----------



## German (26. Oktober 2004)

```
<?php 
for($i=1; $i<25; $i++){ 
   echo "<option value='".$i."'>".sprintf ("%02d", $i)."</option>"; 
} 
?>
```
Erläuterung:
http://de3.php.net/manual/de/function.sprintf.php


----------

